# How many registries should one join?



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I know I'm going post crazy today, but I have to get all the questions out before I forget. 

I was looking at bulletins for different shows both here and afar and I notice that they are sanctioned by different clubs/registries. So far I've seen shows for the ags, adga and ndga. Does this mean I have to join them all? It wouldn't be that big of a deal if you didn't have to pay to join, then pay for each goat's registration, etc. 

If I joined just the ags, does that mean my goats couldn't compete in adga or ndga shows?

If you have Nigerians, what registries do you belong to? Are there any pros and cons, or extra incentives, resources through certain ones?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS is cheepest and usualy has the most sanctioned shows (north east at least) NDGA is popular in some areas while not in others not sure about cost. ADGA is very popular with the larger breeds but just getting started with Nigerians. Much more expensive.

If I were to choose two registries though it would be AGS and ADGA but I only do one due to fact that AGS can show in ADGA just some judges wont award the win to a AGS only goat :angry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I register my goats AGS and NMGA (National Mini Goat Association). I do the NMGA only because if I were to sell the animal as Pet only (no registration papers) then I can still have a tattoo and a way to track lineage to stop the inbreeding that happens from unknown lineage


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

We belong to all three (ADGA, AGS & NDGA) and triple register ours.

Now if you are going to go with just one - either AGS or ADGA as also long as your goats are registered with either AGS or ADGA you can register with any assocation. You can not register a NDGA only goat with AGS or ADGA.

I like all three registies for different reasons and like to support all of them. All have yearly membership fees - I think both AGS and NDGA you can buy a lifetime membership - ADGA if you are a member for 25 years you get a lifetime membership.

If you are going to pick a registery - look at the shows in your area - what are they? AGS or ADGA? If you only have NDGA shows - keep up your AGS or ADGA papers as your goats will have a higher value and a wider market for your goats.

I know people who have had bad experiences with all of the registeries - all three registies have had their bad times and good times. If I was to only go with one registery it would be ADGA as I have standard dairy goats and have ADGA Experimentals and now that they register my Nigerians - that would only mean one membership fee.

I would HIGHLY recommand that you call each registery when you go to pick out your herd name. ADGA is the hardest as it is a largest registery - most of the time if the herd name and tattoo is not taken in ADGA you can get it in AGS and NDGA - but still check with all of them.

As for showing - you can show in AGS with ADGA papers and you can show in ADGA with AGS papers BUT you do not get a title. I think AGS is still allowing two ADGA legs (must fill out and have judge sign the form you buy from AGS) but one leg must be from an AGS show (some shows are ADGA/AGS shows which is great!). ADGA - the AGS legs do not count towards ADGA Championships.

For NDGA - you need NDGA papers.

Deidre


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Around the southeast nearly all the shows are ADGA sanchioned. So nearly all breeders are either ADGA only or going that way. I still participate in all 3 though truth be told I haven't sent any of my own homebred kids in to NDGA in the last two years. Waste really as there is only 1 show a year put on by NDGA. 

So I'm a member of ADGA, AGS & NDGA. Kids all come with applications for each of the 3 registries.


----------

